# Microwaves can destroy vitamins in your food.



## Happyflowerlady (Apr 5, 2014)

Back when microwaves were first developed, they were called Radar Ranges, and everyone was amazed at how fast we could warm up our cup of coffee. Even though we joked about using them, and the term of "nuking" our food came into being; we still learned to make everything from popcorn to meatloaf in the microwave oven.
I remember thinking that since my broccoli looked so fresh and green after cooking it, that it had to be much healthier than cooking it on the stovetop.
Alas, I couldn't have been more wrong ! Microwave cooking destroys the very structure of the foods that we cook in one, and our body can't process what remains afterwards. All the enzymes and vitamins are totally destroyed as well.
Not only that, there are studies that say that even standing near a microwave oven when it is running can disrupt your heartbeat, and cause damage to our eyes. 
We are much better off to steam our cooked vegetables, and even better (nutrient-wise) to eat them raw, and fresh.

http://www.naturalnews.com/021966_microwaves_microwave_ovens.html


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 5, 2014)

I would sure like to break the habit of using the microwave.  When I think about "how" it works, it really bothers me  I believe it can do a lot of damage, although I don't know all the facts on them.  Right now, all I use it for is to reheat, or popcorn.  It will be a hard habit to break, if I actually try, denise


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Apr 5, 2014)

I think that if you are only using it occasionally, like to reheat a cup of soup or coffee, or pop popcorn; it should not affect your food much, Denise. 
 I used to use the microwave to steam my veggies, and they just turned out so fresh looking and tasted wonderful; so I was actually using it for veggies most of the time.
After I read about the damage it does to the food, and that even though it looks good, it has lost the nutrients; I started using a little stainless steel pan and one of those steamer gadgets for my veggies. it is actually almost as quick and easy as using the microwave, and much healthier.
I still sometimes use it to make a baked potato, or reheat something quickly; but for the most part, I try to eat as much food as possible either raw or lightly steamed.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 5, 2014)

I know there's a lot of health issues when it comes to using microwave ovens.  I've never cooked in mine, not even popcorn, have a popper for that.  I just use it to reheat something now and then, or melt butter for my crab legs (which we're having tonight).

One thing I don't do anymore is use plastic in the microwave.  I don't use plastic wrap or plastic tupperware to warm things.  I'll use a glass bowl instead, or plate.  They say the microwaves change the plastic to the point where it releases its toxins in your food.

Another thing is if I have to warm a cup of coffee, I don't use any cups made in China, just those made in the US.  The paint they used on those cheap China cups are supposed to turn very toxic in the microwave oven.

From what I understand, radiation from WIFI computers, smart meters, wireless phones, etc. is just as harmful as a microwave oven.  Even more so, as they don't have the protective walls that the oven has.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 5, 2014)

A neighbor once gave me their old nooker and I rarely used it.  Finally tossed it . . . errrr, recycled it and don't have one now.


----------



## Fern (Apr 5, 2014)

I've never owned a microwave, never have wanted to, with all the talk of healthy eating that we have been bombarded with for years, why would anyone use a microwave, it's a bit hypocritical.


----------



## lonelynorthwind (Apr 5, 2014)

I've never owned a microwave either.   Even as a young girl when they first came on the market I felt there was something terribly wrong with 'nuking' your food.  Same thoughts I had when my mom started buying margarine with that little yellow glob of coloring to make it look like butter.  

Thank you for the article!  I've printed it off to send to my sister's husband, he nukes everything and drives her nuts.


----------



## Fhs3 (May 8, 2014)

Even something as simple as Raman tastes completely different from the stove than from the microwave. That's just water and rice noodles how can it taste so different?


----------



## rkunsaw (May 9, 2014)

We use the microwave a lot for reheating food and drinks. The one flaw in our otherwise perfectly healthy life.


----------



## Sunny (May 9, 2014)

Just to get in another vote on the pro-microwave side, I use mine a lot, with no adverse health effects. I think cooking many things in the microwave is healthier than stovetop cooking; bacon is one example. I use a special ridged pan designed for microwave cooking, where the bacon sits on ridges, and the fat runs off. The bacon comes out crisp and delicious, minus a lot of the fat that it would be sitting in, in a skillet. It's covered, so there's no splashing.

It's also very good for defrosting and cooking frozen foods, boiling water, melting cheese, lightly cooking veggies, etc. I have never heard or read any scientific studies about microwave ovens being dangerous in any way.


----------



## kcvet (May 9, 2014)

we use a wok more than anything. nutrients remain and it tastes great.


----------



## Falcon (May 9, 2014)

I use my microwave almost every day to reheat things but rarely actually COOK things,
except for cooking bacon (Between a couple sheets of newspaper and paper towels'
No greasy pans to wash! )


----------



## kcvet (May 14, 2014)

my first time with a microwave was a hot dog. i didn't know you had to punch holes in it. after the explosion took me a long time to clean up the mess


----------



## i_am_Lois (May 14, 2014)

Happyflowerlady, as with everything else, study after study has findings flip flopping. Check out this article written February 7, 2014 by CNN, then scratch your head like I do, because you have no clue what to believe.  
http://www.cnn.com/2014/01/21/health/upwave-microwaving-food/


----------



## Pappy (May 14, 2014)

We use ours quite a lot. Mostly for reheating left-overs. I do like to toss in an ear of corn, husk and all, and turn on high for 3 minutes, husk and enjoy. For large amounts of corn, you can pour boiling water in a large cooler and cook large amounts this way.


----------



## Ina (May 14, 2014)

I have used a microwave since 1974. My first try, was with canned biscuits. They came out like hockey pucks. We still laugh about that one.


----------



## JustBonee (May 18, 2014)

i_am_Lois said:


> Happyflowerlady, as with everything else, study after study has findings flip flopping. Check out this article written February 7, 2014 by CNN, then scratch your head like I do, because you have no clue what to believe.
> http://www.cnn.com/2014/01/21/health/upwave-microwaving-food/



I agree about the flip-flopping on the subject.  I only know from my own experience that steaming vegetables on the stove vs the microwave create two different results. ... much better tasting steamed on the stove.

But like so many have said, it's hard to give up the microwave entirely because it is so easy and quick.


----------



## Raven (May 18, 2014)

There is so much controversial information available that it is hard to know what is correct and what to believe.
I do use the microwave for heating up leftovers occasionally as it is quick and convenient.
My first try with it was to warm up rolls/buns and I left them in too long.  They stretched like an elastic band when
removed.


----------

